# Open Microfracture



## cdecker (Jan 6, 2010)

My Ortho surgeon did an Open Microfracture of the femoral trochlea and medial femoral condyle.
He placed 1cm X1 graft on the central weightbearing portion of the medial femoral comdyle and anterior tohis one 6mm graft X1 on the anterior central portio of the weightbearing portion of the medial femoral condyle. He placed 2 1cm grafts on femoral trochlea and 1 6mm graft on ghe femoral trochlea.

Any idea as to what CPT code I should use???


----------

